# no sound out of speakers ......!!!!!!!



## arsenault51484 (Oct 23, 2010)

ok so i purchased a 2003 mazda 6 put a new cd player in it had a bit of an issue with a speaker or two not working i took everything out and accidently crossed a wire or two in the process ... now ive replaced the fuse that blew out and the wire that burned out ( constant 12v from battery to back of cd player), swapped cd players where i got it because i thought the head unit got messed up. i've checked every wire making sure i have power going to my factory bose amp and going to my harness , now the cd player has power and lights up but i have no sound since that day i crossed wires ... is it possible i blew out the factory bose amp when i crossed those wires ??? i dont know what else to do im stuck in a rut and i can't figure this out if someone knows anything that might help please respond ... its a factory bose audio system

thanks


----------



## sneakerplaya (Aug 7, 2010)

Yeah I would difinitly check the amp sometime especially of all the speaker are running to that one amp. Always, Always disconnect the battery before installing a new stereo or any electronical euipment in the car. 1) It could be harmful 2)It could mess up yor expensive euipment. Also, after there was a shortage did ur battery die that you have to give it a jump or replace it, I ask because sometime a shotage drains the battery or might not drain complete but does not give enough power to power up the amp.....

My Setup

(2)12" Dual 4 Ohm Type R Series Subwoofer Wired @4ohms
Power Handling: 
Peak: 1500 watts 
RMS: 500 watts 
Impedance: Dual 4 ohms 

500watts RMS X 2 (subs) = 1000watts RMS

AMP: Alpine PDX-1.1000
RMS: 1000 watts
1,000 watts RMS x 1 at 4 ohms


----------

